# best, most durable, pants?



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I use Carhartt for me . Last about 3 years for me . Have one for everyday of work . And the shorts as well . I got a Carhartt coat that is 18 years old and still kicking . Used during winter work .


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

The most durable pants are some kind i dont have. All shorts here, an occasional pair of pants over them one or two days a year.

That being said, your a man, pants (shorts for us warm weather boys) are meant to be ripped, torn, tattered, chalked, used as a writing pad and then worn home proudly to show your wife how hard you worked.

When she asks the inevitable "now what are you going to wear?" respond with "if my pants didn't look like this I'd be asking you that question".


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So are you saying the pants sold at Wally World are made cheaper
> I've heard the same about tools sold at Wally Worlds


:laughing:

Don't worry I am not on that kick. I am not saying they are they same model number:laughing:. I am just saying Wally carries the home owner model while I want the contractor model.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I get those Duluth Fire Hose pants and have them cut down to cargo shorts...:thumbsup:

They are great....:thumbup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

blaklader for me, I use the lighter weight bantem pants in the summer or walmart shorts


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I like the Duluth Fire hose pants, I have a pair with the pockets around the knee that are too heavy for summer and another pair that has normal jeans style pocket scheme that I wear year around. 

I also have an assortment of jeans that my girlfriend grabs at the outlets when they are on sale that last until they wear out (which is usually about every 2 years when members of a 6 pant or so rotation).

I never wear shorts to work, even if it is 100 + degrees, the extra cuts and scrapes aren't worth it and a lot of our jobs are commercial anyways and don't allow it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The bet shorts are basketball shorts from sporting good store. They are very comfortable with bags, no snaps or belt loops.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.kitanica.net/all_season_pants/

Light and indestructible. Cant say more. They are great.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Broken link...tried .com and that didn't work either.

Just so ya know :thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

This just worked:

http://www.kitanica.net/all_season_pants/

SP in the original link....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Warren said:


> $20 jeans work well for me.


$25-30 if one is longer in the leg than around the waist.

But personally, I'd be afraid of someone who wants something tuffer than canvas........even a framer.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kirkland's from Costco . Only 13 $


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I find skillets and Blaklader wear too fast through the crotch and there were some quality control issues and I ended up getting free pants but still... the heavy workers are crap, all polyester and your boys cannot breath.

I currently wear these jeans made in the USA and a great fit and harder wearing than carhartt duck they're made by Prison Blues to Baileys specifications. - http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=P200WA+3630


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

mostly clean Wrangler relaxed jeans or cargo pants. I can't show up to clients homes in shorts - it looks unprofessional and like a day laborer.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I wear cargo shorts in the summer, Levi's the rest of the time.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I like to wear polo jeans. I also like gap cargo pants. In the summer, if they make me work, ill wear mesh shorts.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

m1911 said:


> I can't show up to clients homes in shorts - it looks unprofessional and like a day laborer.


Not here it doesn't:no: if you show up in long pants you look like a fool:thumbsup:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

griz said:


> This just worked:
> 
> http://www.kitanica.net/all_season_pants/
> 
> SP in the original link....


Thanks Griz. That's a lot of pockets that I'm not sure I really need, lol...still keeping that link though. :thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Alska101 said:


> http://www.kitanica.net/all_season_pants/
> 
> Light and indestructible. Cant say more. They are great.


I don't think I could buy anything that has a cockroach as a product logo! :laughing:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Man.... I clicked on this thread thinking it was a discussion about the best, most durable PAINTS. :laughing: 

I was fully expecting to see a back and forth about the merits of Behr vs Benny Moore, NOT fashion and functionality. I guess I need to clean these spots off my bifocals.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

413Sean said:


> They are good with guarantee,and have always honored it with me, I'm sending back two pairs of firehouse pants this week that are tattered and loaded full of frays and holes. I have worn carhartts most of my career until these were brought to my attention. The Duluth firehose pants are with every cent IMHO


Do you know if you get to send the second pair back when it wears out? Although I might feel like I was being a jerk to keep getting free pants...


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do you know if you get to send the second pair back when it wears out? Although I might feel like I was being a jerk to keep getting free pants...


All they have ever asked when I call/inquire about them is to mail back the ones with holes in them. Then wallah!, the new ones are at my door within a week! For $60, a pair and there customer service/guarantee , they will ALWAYS recieve my business!


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> this place seems to always have a box full of them and they don't put stuff out if it's ripped, so it's really perfect for something I'm gonna destroy in a matter of months framing anyway.


I need a store like this :clap:


----------

